# Weber digital remote meat themometer



## smokin_all_night

I purchased a Weber "Style" thermometer (model 329908) recently. It quit working on the second use. It is headed back to Target today.

It worked OK when it worked but it is NOT suitable for barbecue use. Once again it looks like Weber does not have a clue. It requires that you select a meat type (pork, beef, fish, turkey etc.) from a menu and then select the required doneness (Rare, Med rare, medium, well done) from another menu. It then beeps when the pre-programmed temperature for those settings is reached. In my case, when cooking a shoulder, I want 200F or so. But the highest setting I can force is 180f (Turkey, well). So for the three hours between 180 and 200, it beeps constantly. There is no way to make manual settings or turn off the damm alarm.

I do NOT recommend this piece of crap.

Regards,
Aubrey Page


----------



## jcharpentier

I was given  one of those. It worked well for  a couple of barbecues then for no reason it failed and the probe is backordered. They did not seem to care that it did not last very long.Just wanted my credit card number so I could wait for a new one


----------



## Dutch

I bought a Weber digital remote thermometer too and after three smoker sessions and a couple of London broils on the grill it went south on me this weekend. So I guess it's off to my local kitchen gadget store to see what they have on hand.


----------



## jcharpentier

I sent them an email and was told my probe was under waranty . So I called the person I spoke to said they would send me a new one. But lectured me tha this was not for,\long cooks or probably Charcoal . Practically accused me of touching to a hot  grate or putting the lid on it. Then she told me it was probably not approtiate for  :roll: my use  Huh?


----------



## soflaquer

Well, it appears my instincts served me well again.  Target was clearing them out again to get rid of their summer stock and came "that" close to picking one up.  They make good grills, but their accessories leave little to be desired.  

Personally, I would suggest sticking with brands of thermos that maintain a good reputation.

Jeff


----------



## jcharpentier

You have good instincts. Unfortunately. it was a gift from my kids. Would not have bought it myself it was a nice thought. life and learn any Hints on god Thermos ? NU-temp ?Maverick?


----------



## Dutch

That is one reason I like to use a "wish" list. I list what it is I would like, the brand and where it can be bought. My Bride says that it takes the fun out of shopping for gifts, but hey, if you know what you want. . .


----------



## soflaquer

I can fully understand that!  It's kinda like the Ties you get for Father's Day.   Most tried and true Thermos live up to their reputations.

Jeff


----------



## jcharpentier

I am going to have to do that . You all are so much wiser than I am


----------



## Dutch

Ahh, Thank you Grasshopper for seeing our wisdom!!! :P


----------



## soflaquer

Yes, but can you walk on Rice Paper without leaving a Footprint?


----------



## jcharpentier

I know I can't! So anysuggestions on brands of Thermos that are reliable O' wise mentors :D


----------



## bob-bqn

I've heard a lot of good about Mavericks, I think it's the ET-73. 

I also understand that they've redesigned the probe lead to be heavier and stand up to higher temperatures.

I don't own one so I could be mistaken.

For an instant read I have a Thermapen and love it. 8)


----------



## jcharpentier

I have been hearing about  the Therma pen will have to check it out


----------



## bob-bqn

They're not cheap and are only available from http://www.thermoworks.com , But it's great for the grill or smoker (even, dare I say, an oven).


----------



## jcharpentier

Thanks will check out. Aarggh no the O word!


----------



## duncan

I just got a Pyrex ACCESSORIES thermo So far so good I used it on christmas  you set the temp you want and it beeps you can turn the alert on or off nice heavy probe and a threaded wire cover, the only down side is you have to pull the batt. out to turn it off. I cut a drinking straw in half and placed it between the battery and the contact.


----------



## jcharpentier

let me know how the pyrex works please? good idea with the straw


----------



## godevil man

Why didn't I read this before I bought a Weber wireless thermo???? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 I searched all over town for a thermo during my first smoke, a chicken, a couple weeks ago. Only place that had any kind at all, was Ace, w/ one of these! So i broke down and bought it, for $40, and it didn't work. The remote display wouldn't pick up the signal! So I exchanged it, and the replacement has worked twice w/o fault, but for my Sunday Butt it worked fine on the counter, then when I put the roast in the smoker and put the "thermo sensor" on top of my Smoke Hollow gasser, the display said the roast was 0 deg. F. Not believing that my butt had froze while in a 225-240 deg. smoker, I thought maybe the heat of the smoker was messing with it, so I placed a brick on the smoker, then a piece of plywood, and put the sensor on top of that. Worked ok after that, but at one point the display showed 0 again! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









 Went out and twisted the plug in a little, and worked after that. I think I will go tell Ace my problems, tell them of the bad luck others have had, ask for store credit, and get a Taylor or Pyrex or something of the internet, and try a $20 one that a cooking store in town is supposed to get in stock soon. sorry...had to vent!!!


----------



## hlbullis

I 110% agree with you!. Worthless unless you are a novice trying to cook a roast. Preset temps and an alarm that goes off all day once you exceed the rediculous pre-programmed temps. You would think Weber would know something about grilling and smoking besides how to stamp out a grill! Pitiful piece of equipment!!


----------



## hlbullis

Oh....let me add this I bought mine at ACE also for $40. Absurd.


----------



## hlbullis

They make good over priced grills. I have a kettle type by Kingsford that cost less than half the weber. Works great, has adjustable vents and I can shut them and use the coals 2-3 times.


----------

